# My new Band. Let me know what you think



## tebor (Dec 30, 2009)

[youtube]FjeMDvCdrtc[/youtube]
Our first gig. We cover a classic. Probably the best song ever actually.
guess which one is me.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Dec 31, 2009)

I think everybody in the band should switch instruments, might improve the sound some.


----------



## regrets (Dec 31, 2009)

I wish I didn't have to say it, but you guys are pretty terrible. Leave music to the professionals, and get yourselves in school asap. This is not your future, especially if you are the one on keys or vocals, not that I can hear the rest of the instruments good enough to say they are anything special either.


----------



## FreddieMercury (Dec 31, 2009)

it all starts with the singer man, even if u have crappy instrumentals a good singer can make it sound a lot better, but umm the singer isnt helping bro not to be rude...


----------



## FreddieMercury (Dec 31, 2009)

hahah nice bro, i just saw the title of the vid, pretty sad video still


----------



## tebor (Dec 31, 2009)

We are practicing.

Would appreciate constructive criticism.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Dec 31, 2009)

Good luck, More practice and better music IMO,,,The singer needs to be more comfortable and take some lessons hand out the pocket and show some feeling Be more constuctive and into it more,,through the music. Don't give up just get down.


----------



## huumingh (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks all for contributing to this thread. Lots to read in this forum but I like it.


----------



## tebor (Jan 2, 2010)

Strange first post.
I should probably be the one giving thanks.
but thanks for giving thanks for me I think.
Cool Kites.


also I didn't really intend for folks to believe that this was my band.
I just wanted to post the worst band ever.
Some folks beleived so I went with it.
Sorry for being kinda troll-like.


----------



## DaveyDoom (Jan 3, 2010)

I know that whole song on my trombone. I want to join your band.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Jan 3, 2010)

tebor said:


> Strange first post.
> I should probably be the one giving thanks.
> but thanks for giving thanks for me I think.
> Cool Kites.
> ...


 I figured you had to be funning us, hence my assholish comment.


----------

